# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Fattura elettronica: un codice misterioso

## Gungan76

Buongiorno, 
sono un professionista alle prese per la prima volta con l'obbligo di fatturazione elettronica e non capisco perchè le specifiche tecniche dell'AE per la compilazione della fattura elettronica non prevedano un codice specifico per l'indicazione del regime fiscale delle imprese dei professionisti in contabilità semplificata (ci voleva tanto, visto che è uno dei più diffusi?). Mi sono confrontato con il mio consulente fiscale il quale afferma che dovrei indicare il codice RF1-Regime Ordinario anche se sono in contabilità semplificata: io invece sarei propenso ad indicare RF18-Altro (fermo restando che non capisco cosa possa succedere in caso di errore, visto che tra i contenuti obbligatori della fattura previsti dall'art. 21 del Dpr 633/72 non compare l'indicazione del regime fiscale, a meno che naturalmente ciò sia espressamente previsto da altre norme, es. per i minimi). Tuttavia, anche cercando in rete, poco o nulla ho trovato su questo 'misterioso' codice "RF18-ALTRO". 
Voi cosa ne pensate? 
Vi ringrazio

----------


## Scavino10

> Buongiorno, 
> sono un professionista alle prese ....
> Voi cosa ne pensate? 
> Vi ringrazio

  E' una classificazione per riconoscere il regime IVA non contabile. In tal contesto contabilità ordinaria e semplificata sono la stessa cosa, diciamo che la confusione sta nel fatto che si chiamino tutti e due regime ordinario. 
Se i nomi fossero Contabilità semplificata e contabilità complessa e codice RF1-Regime ordinario non avresti avuto dubbi

----------

